# Interesting



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Thought provoking if nothing else.


Reporting from Cairo - Egypt


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Pat, years ago journalism courses were taught to keep reporting unbiased--just the facts. Now everything has an obvious slant to it. The truth lies somewhere in the middle, floundering about, just waiting for someone to acknowledge it......


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

If you tell the truth these days you end up up prison. Look at the situation with Edward Snowdon and the 2013 mass surveillance disclosures.


Eco Mariner.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

I would pretty much agree with the article. One point though, I think that Gamal Al Naser probably had as much adulation back in the fifties, let's hope it turns out better this time.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

.... As successive Presidents and Military leaders lined their pockets, it's a pity Egyptians cannot take example from a Christian saying... "Lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil."


Eco-Mariner


----------

